# Day 2 No Power :(



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I thought we got out power back last night. We went out to grab a bite for dinner and it was back out when we got home. Luckily my parents, who spend the winter in Florida, have a local apartment with power so my girls spent the night last night but I can't bring animals so I stayed home with DH and the fur kids. So how cold does it have to be before I think about bringing the pups to my FIL's? This is so confusing... I have a hard enough time with one home base. I stopped in to my parents to take a shower, charge phones, and check emails then it's back to the arctic house.





Mae is not looking happy in this one


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Call their landlord and ask if (s)he'll make an exception for a few days. Tell him your powers out and you have children and two small dogs who are trained. If you let him know it's only until your power is back on, maybe (s)he'll make and exception.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

The management company is SO STRICT! They will ticket you if you don't park straight. I'm hopeful things will be back to normal sometime today, but if not, I will look into possibly staying at my FIL's, who has a house, but it's further away from here so a little more inconvenient. I'm just venting... since everyone here is out and they don't want to listen to me


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

jabojenny said:


> ...staying at my FIL's, who has a house,


FIL = Father-in-law????????

or Former Idiot Lover


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> FIL = Father-in-law????????
> 
> or Former Idiot Lover


Clarification: Father in Law. I believe he still loves us so he wouldn't be the latter. :laugh:


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

jabojenny said:


> Clarification: Father in Law. I believe he still loves us so he wouldn't be the latter. :laugh:


I guess it makes more sense to stay at your father-in-law's "FIL's" house with your dear husband "DH" than your former idiot lover's house with your dumb husband, but you never know in this day and age.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> I guess it makes more sense to stay at your father-in-law's "FIL's" house with your dear husband "DH" than your former idiot lover's house with your dumb husband, but you never know in this day and age.


:fish:


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm such a dunce I thought you meant a person who doesn't love idiots anymore. I feel much better now after my shower and understand. Karen was that fish hit meant for me? Considering DH is my high school sweetheart there aren't any former idiot lovers for me.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Jen- so sorry you and family are having to deal with this. Hope today your power will be back on.
I remember many power outages when we lived in New England many yrs. ago. We kept a fire going in the fireplace for days on end.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I hope your power comes on soon, Jen. I think the dogs are better able to stay warm than you are, so as long as you can take it, they can take it.


----------



## Brady's Grandmom (Nov 11, 2008)

I feel for you. We have no power also. Bacca is at Karen's(Brady's Mom) and we spent last night in a hotel. Worried about my 2 spoiled Burmese cats who usually winter on the heating vents in my house. Karen may have 2 more kitties tonight and her parents. Lucky her! She may call the electric company and bribe them to get our power back on!


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

jabojenny said:


> I'm such a dunce I thought you meant a person who doesn't love idiots anymore. I feel much better now after my shower and understand. Karen was that fish hit meant for me? Considering DH is my high school sweetheart there aren't any former idiot lovers for me.


:director: I'm SURE the "fish hit" was meant for John. I hope you get power soon. 
Jeanne


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

jabojenny said:


> I'm such a dunce I thought you meant a person who doesn't love idiots anymore. I feel much better now after my shower and understand. Karen was that fish hit meant for me? Considering DH is my high school sweetheart there aren't any former idiot lovers for me.


I'm quite sure the fish hit was meant for me, and I would have never referred to you, or anyone on this forum, as an idiot. I just love playing word games with acronyms, especially with "DH" because there are so many posts where one could substitute "Dumb Husband" for "Dear Husband" and the post makes even more sense.

I suspect "DH" originally stood for "Dumb Husband", and "Dear Husband" only provides cover with plausible deniability.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> I'm quite sure the fish hit was meant for me, and I would have never referred to you, or anyone on this forum, as an idiot. I just love playing word games with acronyms


Of course you wouldn't and I love your word games. Only problem is that I'm usually the last one to get the joke LOL. I think I definitely deserve the fish smack though


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Jen, the more the merrier here. We can take the pups as well. Of course, if Mom comes with Dad and her 2 kitties, I may have a little more than I bargained for here. Oh, and let's see if we have another snow day tomorrow. Today is number 7. At this rate, I will be working into July. Only a day or two away from July days at this point.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

jabojenny said:


> I think I definitely deserve the fish smack though


Nope. You're at home in a cold house without electricity trying to keep your furbabies warm.

I think you deserve:

:hug: :grouphug: :kiss: :cheer2: :angel: :hail: :thumb: :first: :clap2:

You definitely deserve more, but we can only post so many emoticons at time.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

jabojenny said:


> I'm such a dunce I thought you meant a person who doesn't love idiots anymore. I feel much better now after my shower and understand. Karen was that fish hit meant for me? Considering DH is my high school sweetheart there aren't any former idiot lovers for me.


Sorry you guys are suffering through this horrible winter weather we all seem to be having, although yesterday we got mostly rain which iced over last night, of course. The dogs sure look comfy and cozy all snuggled up.

Had to comment on the fact that you don't have any former idiot lovers because I didn't either as my husband (notice I didn't use DH) and I grew up in the same neighborhood and started dating in high school also. The rest is history, as they say.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> I'm such a dunce I thought you meant a person who doesn't love idiots anymore. I feel much better now after my shower and understand. Karen was that fish hit meant for me? Considering DH is my high school sweetheart there aren't any former idiot lovers for me.


No Jen!!! It was meant for John and his silly comment about dumb husbands and former idiot lovers! :laugh:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> I suspect "DH" originally stood for "Dumb Husband", and "Dear Husband" only provides cover with plausible deniability.


We can't help it if the shoe fits!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Everybody is SO frisky today!!! It must be the weather; I'm SO dumb I still can't work out how to add emotibombs or whatever they are called, so I am as impressed by John's pictures as I am by the word games. And very sorry for the lack of power, Jen.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Jen -
You, DH, the girls and the pups are welcome here. Nobody here except Beau, Buddy and me. We have been fortunate to have power through all the storms. Just let me know and I'll give you directions again.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

krandall said:


> We can't help it if the shoe fits!


I completely agree.

A composite or amalgamation of "DH" stories posted by any or all of the Lovely Ladies of the Havanese Forum:

Title: Party On

We were hosting a formal dinner party for some of our friends. It was 15 minutes before the party, so we were already dressed for the evening. My "DH" decided it was a good idea to let Fifi out to go potty so she wouldn't interrupt the evening. However, my "DH" decided to let her off leash. Wouldn't you know that my *Dear* Fifi found the only mud hole in the yard and decided to roll in it. Compounding the matter was that my "DH" let my *Dear* Fifi in the front door instead of taking her around back to the basement. Since she didn't know any better, my *Dear* Fifi ran in to the house, across the white carpet and on to the couch. My "DH" then reacted quickly and tried to grab her. Thinking he was playing my *Dear* Fifi got all excited and started to jump on us. I should point out that I was wearing my best silk dress.

The rest of the evening went off without a hitch and now my *Dear* Fifi is lying in bed with *me* ready to sleep for the night.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Well that just sucks...hope it comes back on soon!


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Well that explains it! I have PM'd you regarding the snow leggings! I hope you will get your electricity back on soon. We have had much of the same weather you have. Had 8 inches of snow Sunday morning and another 8 Tuesday night. Overall since December we have had 44 inches of snow and temps sub zero. BUT, we that is all moot, since we have been very fortunate not to have lost our electricity. I am so sorry you are having this inconvenience.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Now I'm told we should be have our power by *11 PM Saturday*, really?????? Thanks everyone for opening up your houses to us, that is so thoughtful. I might just show up myself and leave everyone else at home to freeze! :laugh: I needed some photo therapy today so I used my ice pups, not ice pops, as models they always cheer me up.



Timmy and his frog girlfriend


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

If it's any consolation we had snow and sleet in Northwest Florida last week. Karma must have targeted me because I laughed at a lady at the grocery store earlier that day because she was buying a lantern. My power went out at 1130 pm that night and didn't come back on for 13 hours. I know, I know, my sister in Chicago reminds me that there's a big difference in our "warm" 19 degrees in Florida and her below zero in Chicago...but ya'll own coats! And blankets and socks!

Seriously tho, I hope you get power back soon or at least take up on the kind offers from other members. Stay warm!


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Too cute photos of Timmy & Mae. I hope you're packing up the troops and heading to a warm house tonight. Is it too late for a generator? Stay warm & be careful out driving. 
Jeanne


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> A composite or amalgamation of "DH" stories posted by any or all of the Lovely Ladies of the Havanese Forum:
> 
> ...


And I assume that "DH" is in the dog house, where he clearly belongs!


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh Jen, your pictures warmed my heart and made me smile. Your pups are very photogenic.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

krandall said:


> And I assume that "DH" is in the dog house, where he clearly belongs!


Agree with Karen, it would have ruined my night!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Celesthav said:


> Too cute photos of Timmy & Mae. I hope you're packing up the troops and heading to a warm house tonight. Is it too late for a generator? Stay warm & be careful out driving.
> Jeanne


By the time you NEED a generator, in general, they're all sold out.  They're not cheap either. We have one, but we bought it AFTER we had 12" of water in our basement after a prolonged power outage. But we also use it when dry camping with our travel trailer, so it does do double duty.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You know that you guys are welcome here!!! Laila would love a sleep over with Mae!! 
let us know where you end up and that all is ok! 

I am so thankful that although we lost electricity night before last, that we dont usually lose it often and not for long. You guys should consider a generator!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Ooooh, that not good! I'm glad we didn't lose our electricity so all warm here!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

They are saying Sunday at 11 PM for us. We will be fine with the generator though. I am starting to feel a little guilty as we have sit here comfortable watching tv in a pitch black neighborhood. Jen, let me know if you need anything! Are you going to head to your father in law's for the night?


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Moving on to day 4 without power :Cry:. Sadly my pups are getting used to our new routine. I tried to stay at my father in law's last night but they were *so bad* that I didn't sleep a wink. I'm catching some of the Olympics at my parent's then we're headed back to sleep at our freezing house. If I'm going to lose sleep I'd rather do it in my own bed! Power company says we'll hopefully be back by Sunday night, fingers crossed. I'm looking forward to brunch with some of my Havie girlfriends on Sunday.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

I truly understand. Sometimes it's just good to be home. Time to bring out the camping gear..i.e. tent, add sleeping bags and huddle. Hugs to you and your furbabies. Have a great nights sleep. Sunday will be beautiful day filled with warmth.
Jeanne


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Uuughh! We still aren't back on either. I am convinced we will be next week, but we are getting by with the generator. We have heat and you and the pups are welcome! We won't even notice 2 more


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Bummed out for you


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks guys. It wasn't too bad sleeping last night and knowing I have a place to take a nice hot shower makes it better. I left my neighborhood this morning and passed about 10 power and tree trucks from CT (Thirau?) and GA!!!!!! Yay!!!!!    fingers crossed for power later. My epileptic cat got into the basement this morning and I couldn't catch her so no meds this morning. I had to leave so I'll be back by 11:00 and will hopefully catch her.


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Yikes! All that time without power. The pups are sure cute though. Hopefully today will bring some Thomas Edison discovery into your home. I didn't read all the posts, but I'm assuming a generator is not available? or the fuel to run it? Hope it goes well today.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

jabojenny said:


> Moving on to day 4 without power :Cry:. Sadly my pups are getting used to our new routine. I tried to stay at my father in law's last night but they were *so bad* that I didn't sleep a wink. I'm catching some of the Olympics at my parent's then we're headed back to sleep at our freezing house. If I'm going to lose sleep I'd rather do it in my own bed! Power company says we'll hopefully be back by Sunday night, fingers crossed. I'm looking forward to brunch with some of my Havie girlfriends on Sunday.


 William Penn's belgium waffles will definitely put a smile on your face! It's supposed to snow but I am still up for the challenge!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So sorry, Jen, that you guys are dealing with this prolonged power outage. I've done it once several years ago. It!s the pits! Positive thoughts that your power is restored tomorrow!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

jabojenny said:


> Thanks guys. It wasn't too bad sleeping last night and knowing I have a place to take a nice hot shower makes it better. I left my neighborhood this morning and passed about 10 power and tree trucks from CT (Thirau?) and GA!!!!!! Yay!!!!!    fingers crossed for power later. My epileptic cat got into the basement this morning and I couldn't catch her so no meds this morning. I had to leave so I'll be back by 11:00 and will hopefully catch her.


You POOR THINGS!! I am SO sorry. You sound as if you are keeping your spirits up amazingly. I do so hope that today marks the end of this ordeal - thinking of you.


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

That is horrible. You guys must have gotten a lot more ice than we did on the other side of the state. How do you keep your pipes from freezing? I hope you get your power back today.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Hope today brings your power back, Jen. I don't know how you're doing it, staying in a cold, dark house for so long. I remember an April storm in the 90's, before we moved to the Cape, where power was out for about 5 days or so. My husband and daughter went off to work each day and I hung out in the living room with Bailey who was a puppy, and my Bichon, in front of the fireplace. It was horrible. Brr!!! Fingers crossed for you and everyone else down there suffering through this. My son is in Philly proper and didn't lose power but, then again, there aren't many trees in the City to cause problems with wires.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone. We got power back yesterday afternoon with help from some crews from CT and GA. I'm playing catch up now and need to do some grocery shopping later. My fridge is sparkling clean and Mae and Tim couldn't be happier having everyone home. We're doing to do some generator shopping after things calm down, I'm not going through that again! Unfortunately I needed to pass on brunch plans with Karen, Linda and Lorraine but we seem to be trying to get together monthly. I'm also bummed I don't get to meet Beau's new little brother Buddy . Post some pics gals!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Glad to hear it.

arty: :clap2: :bounce: :cheer2: :thumb: :dance: :rockon: :whoo: :tea: 

and most of all

:amen:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad you and the cuties are warm again.


----------

